# my dog



## gregor (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi

I'm new here.

I want to show you my lovely mixed breed dog named Karo 
Hope you like him


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

awww wat gorgeous eyes


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi gregor,

Welcome to Pet Forums, nice photos 

Mark


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

nice pic....Jill


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awww he's just adorable


----------



## steffann1 (Oct 27, 2008)

What a lovely dog!!!


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

What a pretty dog, lovely colours


----------



## gregor (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks everbody


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

lovely dog with fantastic looking eyes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

lovely looking dog, gsd and collie in him?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww lovely pics, beautiful dog,


----------



## spida (Oct 27, 2008)

aww so cute!!


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Great piccy!


----------

